# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  ASUS ROG Sica được lên kệ cùng lót chuột Whetstone

## skyxd88

*ROG Sica - Chuột quang chơi game dành cho game thủ LOL*


​
ROG Sica được thiết kế rất chắc chắn phù hợp cho người thuận hai tay và được tối ưu dành cho thể loại game MOBA (đại diện tiêu biểu là Liên minh Huyền thoại - League of Legends). Hai nút click chuột chính và con lăn được trang bị switch chuột siêu bền Omron. Hai nút click chuột chính được thiết kế tách rời với phần thân chuột để đảm bảo thời gian hồi phím (travel distance) nhanh đảm bảo độ nhạy cao cho game thủ. Các switch của những nút click này được thiết kế cho phép thay thế switch nhằm tăng tính tùy biến theo ý thích của game thủ.


​
ROG Sica được trang bị cảm biến quang có độ phân giải lên đến 5000 DPI và tốc độ di chuột lên đến 130 inch/s và gia tốc 30g cho phép game thủ có thể lướt chuột nhanh và chính xác hơn.


​
Phần mềm điều khiển theo chuột là Armoury cho phép game thủ tự điều chỉnh chức năng cho các phím phụ trên Sica, tùy chỉnh các thông số chuột và hiệu ứng đèn LED ROG.


​
ROG Sica có 2 tông màu chủ đạo là xám và đỏ, logo LED ROG và các đường vân theo cảm hứng từ nền văn hóa Maya ở mặt bên thân chuột. Đầu kết nối USB 2.0 của Sica được mạ vàng và feet chuột được làm bằng chất liệu nhựa Teflon ma sát thấp.


*Lót chuột ROG Whetstone - Bạn đồng hành không thể thiếu của Sica*


​
Nếu như Sica được thiết kế chủ yếu dành cho game thủ MOBA yêu cầu độ chính xác cao khi di chuyển thì lót chuột ROG Whetstone sinh ra để làm nền cho chuột chơi game này. ROG Whetstone có mặt đế được làm bằng silicon chống trơn và mặt trên cũng được phủ vân theo cảm hứng văn hóa Maya có tác dụng mang đến sự chính xác khi điều khiển chuột. Chiếc lót chuột này có thể được cuộn tròn rất tiện cho các game thủ mang đi chinh phục tại các giải đấu game.


​
Với độ dày chỉ 2mm, ROG Whetstone có thiết kế kết dính 8 cấp và được đóng gói bằng công nghệ nhiệt để đảm bảo độ bền. Ngay cả sau khi sử dụng lâu dài, ROG Whetstone vẫn đảm bảo được chất lượng như lúc đầu với các góc cạnh được bo tròn để chống sờn và nhăn để đảm bảo khả năng di chuột vẫn mượt. ROG Whetstone có lớp đế silicon không mùi được khoác một lớp chống nước đặc biệt cho phép game thủ có thể vệ sinh dễ dàng.


*Thời điểm bán hàng và giá cả*


Hãy liên hệ đại diện của ASUS tại khu vực thường trú để biết thêm chi tiết.


*Đặc tả chi tiết của ROG Sica và Whetstone*



​
_Nguồn: rog.asus.com_​

----------


## thaichautsm

*Trả lời: ASUS ROG Sica được lên kệ cùng lót chuột Whetstone*

giá này tốt nè, mình xài ổn đó,

----------

